

An app to browse your friends' trips - dogan
http://blog.zetrip.com/2013/05/an-app-to-browse-my-friends-trips-we.html

======
prawn
Quickly link that top left logo to your main site rather than the blog (or
link to both) before everyone looks!

Unless I missed something obvious or an adblocker prevented me from seeing it,
there's not a link to your main site anywhere on that page?

Link to main site: <http://zetrip.com/>

\---

I like to travel and I'm interested in this space but I don't use Facebook.

Regardless, I'm not sure if it quite solves a problem I have? I would be
somewhat interested in seeing the travel history of friends, but not enough to
check it regularly after an initial look.

~~~
edouard1234567
The app described in the post is an iPhone app only. There is a link to the
appstore in the post. I changed the post so it's clear an iPhone app.

~~~
prawn
I still like to hit the main site of an app rather than just read a blog entry
to seek out more info.

~~~
edouard1234567
Makes sense, I added a link to the site in the post.

------
andyv88
This is a great idea.

Some suggestions

-Some more links about their destination would be great - links to wikitravel; photos from other travellers, hotel/flight etc.

-Not all photo albums (especially with non-phone cameras) have location information attached as the user has to tag that location. I've noticed many of my friends will name their holiday album with the name of the country or city? Is there some way you would find trips based off photo albums with country names or similar?

I like it a lot, but once I've seen my friends trips in a minute or two; I'm
not sure what to do now. Nice work.

~~~
edouard1234567
We actually implemented something similar to what you are describing. We map
locations to tokens found in album titles. It's turned off though, until we
fine tune this feature a little more, we're getting too many false positives.
You're right though, travel related albums are very often labeled with the
destination and the date.

